# Buck[shot] Brannaman in documentary



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Buck Brannaman  Interview - Fielding on Film

it's a beautiful film visually, but there were plenty of moments when i flinched, groaned or thought to myself, 
_'Stop! - now, please.'_

the archive footage of 1930s & 40s horse-breaking is horrifying, but pushing an animal till they are lathered 
in nervous sweat is not precisely sweetness & light.


----------

